# Retrouver mail marqués IOS 5



## BuGG (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Depuis IOS 5 on peut marquer les mails importants avec un drapeau, mais comment filtrer sa boite pour ne retrouver que les mails marqués ? Est-ce que l'on peut utiliser une règle pour les diriger vers une boite ?

Merci


----------



## BuGG (15 Octobre 2011)

ça intéresse personne ? Dans Thunderbird je crée un dossier intelligent avec une règle, comment faire dans IOS 5 ?


----------



## Alfoo (17 Octobre 2011)

L intérêt du drapeau ce'st de retrouver rapidement les emails marques c'est pourquoi cela m'intéresse aussi de le savoir


----------



## BuGG (27 Octobre 2011)

Bon ben personne ? pas trouvé de mon coté


----------



## subsole (28 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Lorsque tu cliques sur _Signalés _une liste des messages signalés par un drapeau (peu importe la couleur) apparaît.
Si tu cliques sur le petit triangle, tu as le choix d'afficher par liste de la couleur du drapeau.
Tu retrouveras la même chose dans la colonne de gauche dans RAPPELS.
Tu peux également créer une BAL intelligente avec comme condition  => _Le message est marqué d'un drapeau_, mais je ne vois pas le moyen de trier par couleur.


----------



## BuGG (28 Octobre 2011)

Euh on est bien sur iPad ? Parce que je ne vois pas du tout de "Signalés" sur ma tablette...


----------



## Grop85 (28 Octobre 2011)

Meme probleme, je ne trouve pas sur mon ipad comment filtrer la mails avec drapeau...si ce n'est pas possible, ça n'a pas de sens!


----------



## subsole (28 Octobre 2011)

BuGG a dit:


> Euh on est bien sur iPad ? Parce que je ne vois pas du tout de "Signalés" sur ma tablette...



:rose: Effectivement, je parlais de Lion.
Je sors, sur la pointe des pieds ^^


----------



## BuGG (2 Novembre 2011)

Bon ben on va attendre IoS 5.1 alors...


----------



## BuGG (23 Novembre 2011)

Bon ben iOS 5.01 et toujours rien :-(


----------

